
Ask HN: Just using IPv6? - zeristor
How many people have turned off IPv4 for home and are just just IPv6?
======
okket
You can't turn off IPv4 yet without losing 3/4 of the relevant internet. Just
try it. It is easy on macOS, when you have native IPv6. But you won't be able
to report your findings here, for starters.

You can cheat with DNS64/Nat64 or lw4to6, as shown here

[https://blog.apnic.net/2018/06/28/lw4o6-one-step-further-
tha...](https://blog.apnic.net/2018/06/28/lw4o6-one-step-further-than-dual-
stack-networks/)

~~~
zeristor
That’s what I was thinking after I posted, accessing ipv4 over ipv6. A flip on
the tunnelling we used to gain access in the first place.

My ipv6 coonection stoppedworking fora few months before I noticed, I’m keen
to make it more fundamental.

